# St. Louis Cardinals 2006 TV Schedule



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

http://stlouis.cardinals.mlb.com/stl/downloads/y2006/stl_schedule_2006.pdf


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

All 162 of them, nice.

Of course, the four I see at new Busch will be the best. 

Lots of games in HD too, ESPN, Fox and the WB11 games.


----------



## springdale_sam (Jan 14, 2006)

I was wondering I live in North West Arkansas and I qualify to get the Cardinals games on Fox Sports MidWest but I dont get to watch them on Dish Network. I dont know if they are unaware of it or not how would I go about in getting to watch them with out subscribing to the multi sports pak


----------



## jhamps10 (Sep 27, 2005)

YES!!!! All 162 games on TV again this year. This will make my grandma happy now!!! I'm glad I convinced her to get E*


----------



## jhamps10 (Sep 27, 2005)

bulldog200024 said:


> All 162 of them, nice.
> 
> Of course, the four I see at new Busch will be the best.
> 
> Lots of games in HD too, ESPN, Fox and the WB11 games.


Only 4 games at the park bulldog???? Living in st louis, I'm at least will be at 5 or 6 this season. You must have got the 4-game pak that flew off the website back in January!!!


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

jhamps10 said:


> Only 4 games at the park bulldog???? Living in st louis, I'm at least will be at 5 or 6 this season. You must have got the 4-game pak that flew off the website back in January!!!


Yep, got 2 tickets for a four game pack(cubs, brewers, indians, and astros). I wanted to buy 8-10 seats but two hours after they went on sale, most packages had only single seats and just a few had 2.

Good luck trying to get tickets. Probably gonna be tough this year.

Theres always the bleachers!:grin:


----------

